# Insektenhotel gebaut



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

hatte jetzt im Urlaub endlich mal Zeit ein Insektenhotel zu bauen. Die Materialien hatte ich alle noch rumliegen, also ging es ans Werk.

     

Jetzt hoffe ich das es im Herbst von den Insekten angenommen wird.Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat, welche Füllmaterialen am besten geeignet sind, wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## laolamia (7. Sep. 2016)

sehr schoen!
lehm geht auch gut


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2016)

Außrichtung scheint auch wichtig


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2016)

Sehr schön. Aber an den Löchern in den Ästen ist bei uns im Frühjahr Hochbetrieb, wenn die fleissigen Hummeln und Wildbienchen Hotelzimmer für ihre Brut suchen. Auf jeden Fall bevorzugen unsere Südlage.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo!

@laolamia,
 habe die Lochziegel und Bambusröhrchen von hinten mit Lehm verschlossen. Hinter den Busch habe ich einen halben Eimer mit Lehm als Baumatrieal gestellt. Die Holzstücke und Holunderzweige sind nur ca. 8cm tief in verschiedenen Durchmessern gebohrt.

Wie meinst du dass, Lehm geht auch?

@Christine ,@Tottoabs,
ist genau nach Süden ausgerichtet.


----------



## laolamia (7. Sep. 2016)

ich habe eine rohrmatte zusammengerollt, auf 10cm geschnitten und mit lehm eingeschmiert.....dann ab in ein fach damit 
ausserdem sollte das hotel ine einem paradies fuer insekten stehen....nicht unbedingt das paradies fuer menschen.
also auf einer kurzen rasenflaeche ist nicht optimal.
meins steht im "unordentlichen teil" des gartens inmitten eine wildbilumenwiese


----------



## Turbo (7. Sep. 2016)

Meines hängt an einer Südwand.
Wenn es zu stark ins Insektenhotel regnet ist es ungünstig.
Die Standardvordächer bei den gekauften Hotels sind meiner Meinung nach zu schmal.
Ein wundervolles Insektenhotel hast du da gebaut.


----------



## pyro (8. Sep. 2016)

Das schaut echt toll aus. Ich wollte bei meiner begonnenen Teichbaustelle zum Ende hin auch noch ein Insektenhotel bauen und aufstellen....

Leider ruht die Teichbaustelle seit 3 Monaten da ich seitdem krank und arbeitsunfähig bin...


----------



## pema (8. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Roland,
du solltest auf jeden Fall alle Fächer, in denen du die Bambusstäbe hast, mit feinen Maschendraht sichern. Bei uns rupfen die Vögel (Meisen) alles raus, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.
petra


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2016)

pyro schrieb:


> Das schaut echt toll aus. Ich wollte bei meiner begonnenen Teichbaustelle zum Ende hin auch noch ein Insektenhotel bauen und aufstellen....
> 
> Leider ruht die Teichbaustelle seit 3 Monaten da ich seitdem krank und arbeitsunfähig bin...



Dann wünsche ich gute Genesung!


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> du solltest auf jeden Fall alle Fächer, in denen du die Bambusstäbe hast, mit feinen Maschendraht sichern. Bei uns rupfen die Vögel (Meisen) alles raus, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.
> petra



Danke, das werde ich im Auge behalten!


----------



## Hanseat (8. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

das sieht handwerklich echt gut aus, aber ich fürchte für die Insekten, insbesondere Wildbienen, nicht optimal. Kiefernzapfen und Lochziegel bieten, soweit ich weiß, keine geeigneten Nistmöglichkeiten. Bohrungen im Stirnholz können dazu führen, dass das Holz reißt. Gerissene Löcher werden nicht mehr besiedelt. Leider sind auch viele käufliche Nisthilfen eher suboptimal bis untauglich.

Viele Infos zu Nisthilfen findest du unter http://www.wildbienen.info/artenschutz/nisthilfen_01.php (unten durch die Seiten klicken) und unter http://www.wildbienen.de/wbschutz.htm.

Gruß,
         Carsten


----------



## siebi79 (8. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe mich eigentlich angemeldet um nützliche Infos über den bau von Teichen zu erfahren. Ich plane demnächst auch einen Teich (evtl. sogar einen Schwimmteich) zu bauen und werde euch vielleicht noch mit ein paar Fragen nerven.

Aber da hier das Thema Insektenhotels aufgekommen ist möchte ich nun schon mal etwas schreiben, da ich mich ein bisschen auskenne (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal). 
Es kamen ja schon einige gute Tipps bzgl. der Füllung.
Wichtig ist, dass die Bohrungen sauber und nicht ausgefranst sind. Also am besten mit einem vernünftigen Holzbohrer und verschiedenen Durchmessern von 4-8mm. Außerdem sollte nicht in die Stirnseite sondern Längs zur Holzfaser gebohrt werden. Erstmal reist das Stirnholz längs durch, die Löcher werden dann nicht mehr genutzt und, was noch wichtiger ist, die Stirnseite saugt die Feuchtigkeit vom Regen wesentlich schneller auf und transportiert sie sehr weit rein (im Baum ist das ja so gewollt). Hierdurch verpilzt bzw. verschimmelt die Brut dann schlimmstenfalls. 
Sehr gut kann man Bambus einbauen. Hier muss man aber darauf achten, dass dieser möglichst sauber geschnitten und im Durchmesser nicht zu groß ist. Am besten mit einer feinen Säge, eine Schere oder ähnliches quetscht den Bambus und ist damit für Wildbienen nicht zu gebrauchen.
__ Schilf geht natürlich auch. Hier sind die Durchmesser meistens etwas kleiner als beim Bambus, was nicht unbedingt schlechter sein muss. Es gibt auch viele Wildbienenarten die sehr klein sind und entsprechende Nisthilfen brauchen. Auch hier bitte nicht mit einer Schere schneiden!
Damit Bambus und Schilf nicht rausfallen kann man sie, wie pema schon geschrieben hat, mit Draht sichern oder man klebt es an der Rückseite mit Leim fest. Man kann auch Lehm nutzen, wo man die Röhrchen dann einzeln reindrückt.
Mit reinen Lochziegeln kann keine Wildbiene was anfangen, die Löcher sind viel zu groß. Hier kann man evtl. noch Schilf reindrücken.
Tannenzapfen, oder ähnliches Material nutzt den Wildbienen zwar nichts, ist aber für andere nützliche Insekten wie Marienkäfer, Ohrenkneifer oder Florfliegen interessant. Allerdings sollte man es, wie bei den meisten käuflichen Insektenhotels, nicht übertreiben.
Wichtig ist auch, dass das Insektenhotel nach Regen schnell wieder abtrocknen kann. Feuchtigkeit, die in das Holz zieht kann Schimmel an den Larven verursachen. 
Kälte macht den Insekten dagegen nichts aus, auf keinen Fall darf es im Winter ins warme gestellt werden.

Wie du siehst ist das Thema Insektenhotel nicht ganz so einfach. Aber dennoch ist es wichtig auch den kleinen Nützlingen ein wenig zu helfen. Außerdem macht das bauen eines Insektenhotels ja auch Spaß. Erst recht wenn man später sieht dass es den "Bewohnern" gefällt.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## pema (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt geht es richtig los am Insektenhotel. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dort so ein Ansturm herrschen kann (dabei ist das Hotel noch nicht einmal ganz fertig). Als Problem hat sich jetzt allerdings der Swimmingpool, der zum Hotel gehört, herausgestellt. Zu viele Nichtschwimmer unter den Gästen. 
Nachdem ich gestern innerhalb von einer halben Stunde ungef. 20 Wildbienen vor dem Ertrinken retten musste, wurde der Pool kurzfristig für Nichtschwimmer gesperrt.

         

petra


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

die ersten Gäste sind eingezogen.

            

Um den Insekten die Wege zur Beschaffung der Baumaterialien zu verkürzen habe ich einen Eimer mit Lehmerde unters Hotel gestellt.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2017)

Einer der Hotelgäste!


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2017)

Schön zu sehen ... 
Ein Insektenhotel steht bei mir seit letztem Jahr immer noch auf dem Plan. Langsam kann ich an die Realisierung denken. Bin zwar immer noch Arbeitsunfähig geschrieben aber nen Hammer, Nagel und Akkubohrmaschine kann ich schon halten.


Sehe ich das richtig das ein Insektenhotel immer nur einseitig geöffnet sein soll und die offene Seite bestenfalls Richtung Süden zeigt?
Soll der Standort in voller Sonne sein oder darf es auch Halbschatten/Schatten unter einem Baum sein?

Das mit dem __ Schilf das ich nicht mit einer Schere schneiden darf wird etwas schwierig... was nehme ich denn da alternativ her? Ich kann mir das mit einer Säge echt schwer vorstellen...


----------



## Caphalor (10. Apr. 2017)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch an diesem Wochenende. 
__ Schilf mit einer Schere schneiden ist echt schwer, da dieses sehr leicht splittert. 
Das beste Ergebnis hab ich damit erzielt, das Schilf 2 Tage in Wasser zu legen und mit einer sehr feinen Säge zu schneiden.
Aber auch hier neigt das Schilf dazu, zu splittern.
Ich habe in dem Fall bis zur Hälfte gesägt und den Rest mit einer Gartenschere geschnitten. Hat bei mir zumindest einigermaßen funktioniert. Bestenfalls hinter den einzelnen "Knoten" am Schilf ansetzen. So wird das Ganze stabiler und man hat direkt einen Abschluss für die einzelnen Brutkammern.

Bambus ließ sich bei mir prima mit der Astschere ohne ausfransen schneiden.

Die größte "Sch...arbeit" war es, die Schilf und Bambusrohre vom Mark und sonstigem auszuputzen da viele Wildbienenarten ihre Gänge nicht selber freiräumen wollen - da bin ich bald wahnsinnig geworden und habe einen Teil vom Schilf auch direkt mit einer Schere geschnitten.

Die Ausrichtung muss nicht zwingend Süden/volle Sonne sein. Man sollte aber darauf achten, das Insektenhotel nicht in Richtung Wetterseite aufzuhängen.

Probleme mit Schilf oder Bambus aus dem Baumarkt: Oft kommen diese aus "Fernost" und werden wegen "Ungeziefer" mit Pestiziden behandelt. Für ein Insektenhotel eher ungeeignet also am Besten auf Material aus dem eigenen Garten zurückgreifen. Das ist echt BIO. 

LG Dennis


----------



## Caphalor (14. Apr. 2017)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Beispiel was passiert, wenn man beim Holz an der Stirnseite Löcher bohrt:
Selbst im Tagesverlauf kommt es zu Schwankungen der Risse. Je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit und Sonneneinstrahlung arbeitet das Holz mal mehr, mal weniger.
Im schlimmsten Fall werden Larven in den angelegten Gängen zerquetscht (dürfte zum Glück aber die Ausnahme sein). 
Beim nächsten mal werde ich das Holz längs zur Faser sägen/bohren.
Ich hoffe, auf den Bildern kommt das einigermaßen rüber.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine blöde Frage: warum das Gitter vor den Insektenhotels? Auf unserer Terrasse hängt ein gekauftes Modell, das auch eines hat. Bei deinem Haus, Dennis, ist es ja ein Stückchen vor den Innereien, bei unserem ist es direkt davor. Jetzt habe ich feststellen müssen, dass einige Löcher nicht benutzt werden können, weil Draht davor ist. 
Also habe ich den Seitenschneider genommen und jetzt ist es besser. 
Wofür hast du es davor gemacht, Dennis? Es hält doch auch so alles darin.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Wofür hast du es davor gemacht, Dennis? Es hält doch auch so alles darin.


Damit findige Vögel die Larven nicht raus puhlen.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Ok, dann ist das Gitter direkt von den Löchern eh sinnfrei gewesen, da sich die Vögel daran auch noch festhalten können, während sie ihre Schnäbel durchstecken...


----------



## Caphalor (23. Apr. 2017)

So ist es. Das vorherige hat ca. 2 Wochen gehalten, bis ein paar Meisen auf die Idee kamen  es komplett auszuräumen 

Durch den Abstand kommen sie nicht so leicht an den Inhalt.

Die Insektenhotels aus dem Baumarkt sind leider meist unterstes Qualitätsniveau. Sowohl vom Aufbau als auch vom Inhalt her.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Apr. 2017)

Hei, weil Vögel, bei uns vorneweg die Spechte das sonst zerlegen um an die Bienenlarven zu kommen.
Lieber paar Öffnungen opfern und dafür den Vögeln den Weg versperren.

Man könnte doch auch die Bambusröhrchen und Schilfstängel bündeln und dann in Gips stellen, oder? Das stelle ich mir haltbarer als Lehm vor???
Ich hab ein kleines Insektenhotel, aber regelmäßig schmeißen mir die Vögel die Schilfstängel raus.
Was auch sehr gut geht, sind die Stängel von Forsythien. Die sind auch hohl.

Bei uns ist immer der Terassentisch als Wildbienenhotel begehrt...die krabbeln in die Schraubenlöcher untenrein, alle Jahre wieder.
Da kommt man sich vor wie auf dem Flugplatz. Nur keine falsche Bewegung.

Holzwolle und so Sachen für andere Insekten sollte man lieber getrennt vom Bienenhotel aufhängen.  Die können sonst die Bienennester ausheben, hat mir mal ein Spezi gesagt.

Bei mir sind auch immer Goldwespen am Insektenhotel. Eigentlich freut man sich über die wunderschönen Brummer. Ich hab sie erst für Wildbienen gehalten. Tante Googel hat mich dann aufgeklärt und mir erklärt, das sie prasitisch von Wildbienenlarven leben. Naja, es sei ihnen gegönnt. Wer so hübsch ist, darf da mitspielen. Kann es eh nicht ändern und sie werden die schon nicht ausrotten...

Ich hab noch die unteren Stängel vom Chinaschilf aufgehoben und will die in eine große Blechdose stopfen. Schmiert man das dann von hinten und vorne mit Lehm zu, oder nur von einer Seite?

VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Nur von einer Seite!

Hollunder Äste eignen sich auch sehr gut, das sehr weiche Mark in Kern lässt sich mit einem Bohrer leicht entfernen und die Äste werden von den Insekten gut angenommen.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2017)

Das fertige Insektenhotel (ca. 30 x30cm) habe ich letztes Jahr für nen Zehner aus der Ramschecke bekommen. Also dafür war es sehr gut besucht! Jetzt nehme ich es als Gerüst und "optimiere" es nach und nach. Die Vögel haben es aber wohl noch nicht entdeckt... da war auch im letzten Jahr keiner dran..


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage. Ich habe mein Insektenhotel ja erst die erste Saison, es sind bestimmt 100 Öffnungen seit Wochen mit Lehm verschlossen, wann ungefähr __ fliegen die Kerlchen denn aus?


----------



## Caphalor (25. Juni 2017)

Die meisten Arten überwintern in den Brutröhren und schlüpfen kurz bevor die nächste "Bausaison" beginnt.
Einige wenige Arten schlüpfen bereits im aktuellen Jahr und überwintern an anderen Orten.
Das Insektenhotel sollte deshalb das ganze Jahr am selben Platz bleiben - würde man z.B. ein kleines Insektenhotel über den Winter im Schuppen oder sonst wo frostsicher überwintern, kann das zu einem verpilzen der Larven führen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2018)

Hallo,

kaum haben wir die ersten Sonnenstrahlen und schon tut sich was am Insektenhotel. Die ersten Lehmverschlüsse sind offen und es schwirren so ca. 10 - 15 Bienen um das Hotel.

       

        

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte um welche Bienenart es sich hier handelt.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2018)

Schick. In welcher Richtung hast du es ausgerichtet ?


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2018)

Hallo Totto!

Hab mich vorher belesen, soll nach Süden ausgerichtet sein.

Weiß keiner was für Bienen das sind?


----------



## Caphalor (26. März 2018)

Das dürfte eine Art der Mauerbiene sein. Die einzelnen Unterarten sind eher schwer zu bestimmen, da es sehr viele Variationen gibt.
Anhand des Nestverschlusses kann man schon eine grobe Artbestimmung vornehmen.
Hier mal ein Link zur Bestimmung.
http://www.wildbienen.de/wba-best.htm
Schön, dass es jetzt so langsam los geht


----------



## Caphalor (26. März 2018)

Vielleicht auch hilfreich. 
http://www.wildbienen.de/wbarten.htm
Einfach mal unter Mauerbiene schauen - nach dem "Flugmonaten" ist auch schon eine grobe Abgrenzung möglich.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2018)

Volltreffer! 

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&....10.508....0.4LaKc_WZ-4M#imgrc=3lqAVeYlXq7nhM:


----------



## Tyrano86 (27. März 2018)

Hallo Roland,

die ersten die im Jahr erscheinen, ist immer die von dir gezeigte gehörnte Mauerbiene Osmia cornuta. Bald darauf werden die Roten Mauerbienen Osmia bicornis erscheinen sowie deren parasitode die Taufliegen (kleine __ fliegen mit rötlichen Augen)
Sind die Mauerziegel auch bewohnt?. Grundsätzlich werden Eckige oder scharfe Öffnungen meistens von den Bienen vermieden, sowie auch Nadelholz weil es stark fasert. In die Mauerziegel könntest du sonst auch ein paar Bambus Stäbchen reinstellen.

Für nächste Saison würde ich dir noch empfehlen noch ein paar kleinere Löcher zu bohren 4-5 und 5-6 Durchmesser für die vielen anderen kleinen Mauerbienen (Juni/Juli) oder auch solitäre nützliche Faltenwespen die diese gerne annehmen.

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## pyro (28. März 2018)

Danke für die Erinnerung an das Thema Insektenhotel. Soetwas wollte ich mir auch noch zu meinem Teich bauen.

Kommt auf die To Do Liste für Frühjahr. Ich hoffe das spätestens nach Ostern mal das Wetter besser wird um draussen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2018)

Die Weiden auf der Seite im Shop finde ich auch Intressant. Besonders die Immerblühende Mandelweide. Eine dauend blühende Mutation. 
Die Letzte ist was für Frank. Vielleicht Kennt der eine Weide mit bis zu 4 cm langen Blüten. Dort Pollen-Weide genannt.

https://www.wildbiene.com/standard/details.php?am=4&as=9&am_a=&artnr=212


----------



## Tyrano86 (28. März 2018)

Hallo Totto,

dieser immerblühende Mandelweide kannte ich auch noch nich, bestimmt ein guter Pollenlieferant, kann als Pollen und Nektarlieferant auch noch Boretsch, __ Lungenkraut oder Artischocken empfehlen, Artischocken sind ein wahrer Magnet und bei uns seit Jahren Winterhart.

Auf der von dir geposteten Seite kann ich falls jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat, die gebrannten Nisthilfen empfehlen. Diese verotten nicht und bieten vor allem viele unterschiedliche Durchmesser an Nistgängen für diverse Wildbienen. Nennt sich Bienenstein terracotta und ist da im SHop vorhanden.
https://www.wildbiene.com/standard/listing.php?am=4&as=8#art_101


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Bienenstein terracotta und ist da im SHop vorhanden.


Derzeit nicht.


----------



## Tyrano86 (28. März 2018)

Schade womöglich wegen Saison vergriffen. Wollte wenn ich die Zeit mal finde selber noch ein paar weitere zu basteln. Werde meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> die ersten die im Jahr erscheinen, ist immer die von dir gezeigte gehörnte Mauerbiene Osmia cornuta. Bald darauf werden die Roten Mauerbienen Osmia bicornis erscheinen sowie deren parasitode die Taufliegen (kleine __ fliegen mit rötlichen Augen)
> Sind die Mauerziegel auch bewohnt?. Grundsätzlich werden Eckige oder scharfe Öffnungen meistens von den Bienen vermieden, sowie auch Nadelholz weil es stark fasert. In die Mauerziegel könntest du sonst auch ein paar Bambus Stäbchen reinstellen.
> ...



Danke für deine Tipps ich werde sie befolgen, nein die Mauerziegel sind nicht bewohnt


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipps ich werde sie befolgen, nein die Mauerziegel sind nicht bewohnt


Kanst du ja ggf gegen die aus dem Link oben austauschen
https://www.wildbiene.com/standard/listing.php?am=4&as=8#art_101


----------



## Tyrano86 (1. Apr. 2018)

hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Unterkünfte. Der Holzblock war mein erstes, danach folgten die Routen mit den speziellen Papröhrchen und der Terracotta stein. Sieht nicht schön aus mit dem Kaninchen draht aber erfüllt seinen Zweck geben Meisen und Spechte


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltbtm2DsvQw_

Die sind auch Klasse, einfach mal den Film laufen lassen und Ideen sammeln


----------



## Caphalor (18. Apr. 2018)

So langsam ist der Schlupf auch bei mir in vollem Gange.
Und direkt nach dem Schlupf werden die gerade geräumten Röhren wieder fleißig gefüllt. Besser kann es nicht sein


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltbtm2DsvQw_
> 
> Die sind auch Klasse, einfach mal den Film laufen lassen und Ideen sammeln



Das stimmt, da schlägt das Heimwerker Herz höher .



Caphalor schrieb:


> So langsam ist der Schlupf auch bei mir in vollem Gange.
> Und direkt nach dem Schlupf werden die gerade geräumten Röhren wieder fleißig gefüllt. Besser kann es nicht seinAnhang anzeigen 196712



Bei mir brummt es ohne Ende, bisher ist es aber fast nur die Gehörnte Mauerbiene.


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Bohrungen...

Wenn ich eine Buchenholzscheibe für ein Insektenhotel verwenden möchte und diverse Bohrungen von 4mm -  8mm Durchmesser mache - wie tief müssen die Bohrlöcher denn sein???


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die Bohrungen zwischen 12 und 15 cm tief gemacht, Durchmesser 6 - 8 mm Das Hotel wird von den Insekten gut angenommen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2018)

Lasse mir mal ein paar Steckhölzer kommen, von dieser Immerbluhenden-Mandelweide.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Auf ein paar Bäume kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an      

Dann habe ich erst mal ein bisschen meine gekauften ungeeigneten Bienenhotels gepimpt.

Das eine hängt seid einem Jahr und nix. Da habe ich es erst mal genauer beschaut, .....hinten sind die Röhren offen )-: das ist wohl der Grund.
Dann noch ein Fach in der Spitze mit Stroh mit Gitter, für die Ohrenkneifer, die dann auch noch Fressfeinde der Larven sind.
Unterste Fach Holzstücke mit Gitter??? Wo für so was? Bleibt erst mal. Habe bisschen Angst, dass mir die Hütte auseinander fällt, wenn ich das abreiße.
Mitte Schmetterlingfach. Wenigstens Senkrecht.
Seite Röhren, innen Glatt. Nicht faserig an den Kanten. Soweit OK nur eben hinten offen zur Holzrückwand....

Ausgeklopft...nix drinn.

Dann habe ich erst mal das Stroh angezündet.....raus puhlen ging wegen dem Gitter nicht. Die Asche ging ganz leicht raus 

Da ich noch Lehm hatte, wurde dieser mit Wasser angerührt und in das ehemalige Strohfach durch das Gitter eingefüllt. Der Rest mit viel Wasser in die offenen Röhren. Sollten jetzt hinten dicht sein.

Am nächsten Morgen wurden die Löcher in den Lehm rein gedrückt. Jetzt muss das ganze erst mal trocknen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2018)

Die Dinger finde ich auch gut. Gibt es auch als Einzelplatte oder Größer 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2018)

Hei...mein geschenktes Aldi Insektenhotel is diesjahr stark frequentiert 
Ich frage mich nur gerade, ob die jetzt verschlossenen Röhren nächstes Jahr nochmal von den Wildbienen benutzt werden, oder ob man das jedes Jahr neu machen muß?

Ich habe vom Chinaschif die unteren Teile der Stängel aufgehoben.
Damit werde ich eine Blechdose befüllen...
Sonst hatte ich sie immer nur press reingesteckt..daber das haben die Vögel mir im Winter zerlegt...
Diesjahr ist der Plan vorne ein Gitter hinzumachen, die Röhren so kurz zu schneiden, das sie nicht ganz bis ans Gitter gehen...die Röhren reinpacken und das ganze hinten 1cm dick mit Ton zustreichen. Dann sollte das doch halten oder?
Das mit den Blechdosen mache ich schon ein paar Jahre mit Holzwolle für die Ohrwürmer in den Apfelbäumchen.
Ich weiß, Tontöpfe wären natürlicher, aber leere Dosen hat man halt immer vorrätig...und braucht kein sonderlich großes Geschick, Zeit und Werkzeug um da was zu basteln...

Hier mal paar Anregungen..
https://www.google.de/search?q=Inse...CuObaAhXkHJoKHZS_CRgQ_AUICygC&biw=877&bih=419
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Mai 2018)

"Dosenbienen"


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2018)

Ok, nochmal nachgedacht..eigentlich wollte ich den Boden unter noch rausdrehen, damit das durchgängig is..aber eigentlich is das ja quatsch...
Also den Lehm gut feucht in die Dose reindrücken, dann die Bambus und Miscanthusstängel da reindrücken...trocknen lassen...so das etwa 1,5cm Abstand bis zum Karnickeldraht sind und verschließen...Zwischen die Apfelbäumchen hängen...evt. gaanz leicht nach unten geneigt, damit kein Wasser reinläuft.
Äks...Samstag erst die Glas/Dosenabfallkiste ausgeleert...dann muß es diese Woche halt nochmal Sauerkraut geben
In kleinere Dosen kommt man halt schlecht mit der Hand rein..obwohl..selbst Affen können ja Werkzeug bedienen
Muß mal schauen, ob die alten Acrylfarben noch gehen...
Die hellgrünen mit den weißen Tupfen bei Googel find ich total schön 
Haha...man könnte auch rot mit grünen Tupfen machen..sieht dann aus wie eine Erdbeere...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2018)

Haha, die ist gut
https://www.google.de/search?q=Inse..._AUICygC&biw=877&bih=419#imgrc=u5qnFCjffr9L7M:  
Ohhh schade...naja...
Es ist eine Blechdose als Biene angemalt und ausdekoriert...
Da könnte man dann von hinten die Röhren reinstecken..mal sehen ob ich das noch verlinken kann...
weg is sie...
VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Monika,

Ich konnte jetzt im April beobachten das die alten Röhren von den Wildbienen wieder benutzt werden.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2018)

Ok, super, danke
Letztes Jahr hat eine einzige Biene das Angebot angenommen...diesjahr sind fast alle Röhren besetzt
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2018)

Yeahhh, ich hab sie
https://www.geo.de/geolino/basteln/16299-rtkl-upcycling-biene-aus-konservendose
Is die nicht niedlich---sorry..da bin ich ganz Mädchen
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur gerade, ob die jetzt verschlossenen Röhren nächstes Jahr nochmal von den Wildbienen benutzt werden, oder ob man das jedes Jahr neu machen muß?


Mit Wasserfarbe die Lehmpropfen jedes Jahr im Herbst mit einer neuen Farbe makieren.....einen Punkt drauf machen. Sollt eine Röhre nach einem Jahr nicht wieder neu sein kann man die entsorgen. Da ist dann was drinne schief gegangen.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


>


Hast du schon was mit den Ziegeln gemacht?
Beschreibung ist etwas weiter unten "*Gitterziegel als Wildbienen-Nisthilfe*"
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/insekten-und-spinnen/insekten-helfen/00959.html


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Mai 2018)

Nein habe ich noch nicht, aber Der Tipp in dem Link ist gut werde ich machen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Mai 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> https://www.geo.de/geolino/basteln/16299-rtkl-upcycling-biene-aus-konservendose
> Is die nicht niedlich


Und so realistisch: die Biene schielt als wär sie auf Neonicotinoid


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2018)

Finde den Fehler
  
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

das Nadelholz.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2018)

Das Kraut welche in der Kammer für Schmetterlinge ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2018)

Nööö
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (6. Mai 2018)

Moin,

dann gibt es mehrere Fehler. Die beiden Nadelholzstammstücke sind auf jeden Fall nicht richtig.
Siehe auch hier Hinweis zum Hirnholz


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Mai 2018)

Ja....da hast Du recht...aber das hab ich nicht gemeint...das is nunmal so bei gekauften Insektenhotels...
Später gibt es die Auflösung des Knotens...aber erst dürft ihr noch bisschen Raten...
Wenn ihr Euch das Bild evt. etwas größer scrollt, tut ihr Euch leichter...
VG Monika


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2018)

Meinst Du die Spinne.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Mai 2018)

Yeahhh, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte
 
Die hockt schon ein paar Tage da drin...was die wohl vor hat?
Schaut mal, oben rechts is eine Wildbiene in der Röhre...
Ich lieb diese __ Spinnen ja total...hab auch immer welche von den niedlichen Tierchen in der Wohnung...die kommen durch gekippte Fenster rein und bleiben auch über Winter...
Wir leben sehr ländlich, da gibts für die immer was zu futtern, ob das jetzt __ Käfer aus dem Brennholz oder __ Fliegen oder diverses Ungeziefer an den Zimmerpflanzen (Trauermücken) ist...die räumen gründlich auf...
Vor paar Jahren hatten wir Übernachtungsgäste...ich konnte den einen grade noch davon abhalten, mit dem Schlappen draufzuhauen...tz tz tz, Banausen gibt es..die sind mir 1000 Mal lieber, als die Spinnen, die alles mit Netzen zuweben...
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo Monika,

ja, aber das ist doch kein Fehler.  Sie hat sich doch nur die Futterquelle ausgesucht die du angeboten hast. 
Ein weiterer Fehler wäre noch der fehlende Gitterschutz gegen Spechte und Co.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Schaut mal, oben rechts is eine Wildbiene in der Röhre...
> Ich lieb diese __ Spinnen ja total...


Das muss kein Fehler sein.....denke eine Biene ist möglicherweise eine zu große Beute.....die __ Parasiten wie Erzwespe Melittobia acastaoder die Keulenwespe Sapygina decemguttata könnten vielleicht passen.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du schon was mit den Ziegeln gemacht?
> Beschreibung ist etwas weiter unten "*Gitterziegel als Wildbienen-Nisthilfe*"
> https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/insekten-und-spinnen/insekten-helfen/00959.html


 Hallo Totto,

ich habe es gestern mal mit einem Ziegel versucht. War eine sch..ß Arbeit., hatte Naturlehm den ich bei uns in einer alten Lehmgrube geholt habe. Der Lehm ist mit kleinen Steinchen durchsetzt die sich in den Kanälen verklemmen.

Werde es mal mit einem Sack Fertiglehmpulver versuchen.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo, bei uns bringen die Wildbienen den Lehm selber mit und verschließen damit die Röhren.
Gestern habe ich den Terassentisch aus Holz sauber gemacht. Lacktischdecke runter und abgespritzt und dabei festgestellt, das darunter die Wildbienen sich Nester aus Lehm gebaut hatten. Sie waren aber nichtmehr bewohnt, warscheinlich vom letzten Jahr. Wir haben aber auch reichlich Lehm auf dem Grundstück.

Heilerde könnte auch gehen. Das ist nicht so viel und auch nix anderes als Lehm.
VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo Monika,

es ging mir nicht darum die Röhren zu verschließen, sondern Lehmröhren in die Kanäle der Lochziegel zu formen.

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/insekten-und-spinnen/insekten-helfen/00959.html


----------



## Tyrano86 (9. Mai 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das muss kein Fehler sein.....denke eine Biene ist möglicherweise eine zu große Beute.....die __ Parasiten wie Erzwespe Melittobia acastaoder die Keulenwespe Sapygina decemguttata könnten vielleicht passen.



habe durchaus schon erlebt, dass eine große Rindenspringspinne einen wesentlich größeren __ Nachtfalter erwischt hat, die kleinen Kerlchen sind schon sehr kräftig. Das Foto müsste ich irgendwo habe, sieht richtig eindrucksvoll aus.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> ich habe es gestern mal mit einem Ziegel versucht. War eine sch..ß Arbeit., hatte Naturlehm den ich bei uns in einer alten Lehmgrube geholt habe. Der Lehm ist mit kleinen Steinchen durchsetzt die sich in den Kanälen verklemmen.
> 
> Werde es mal mit einem Sack Fertiglehmpulver versuchen.



Die Steinchen sollen den Lehm für die WIldbienen unbrauchbar machen, wenn diese Gänge graben, ich habe es auch mit Lehmpulver versucht konnte aber keine passende Mischung hinbekommen, vll habe ich die Mischung aber zu schlecht gemischt. Sag mir Bescheid wenn du eine Mischung hinbekommst die sich nach dem Trocknen mit den Fingernägeln leicht abkratzen lässt, ist bei mir Steinhart geworden.
Quarzsand zum Mischen soll laut Meinung einiger Seiten nicht verwendet werden da der wohl zu scharfkantig sein soll.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2018)

Hei, vielleicht hilft es, den Lehm durch ein Teesieb laufen zu lassen und dann den Bodensatz aus dem Eimer zu verwenden?
Oder noch feiner, durch ein Tuch? Eine Probiersocke aus dem Schuhladen..oder eine Strumpfhose von Deiner Frau mopsen
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> War eine sch..ß Arbeit., hatte Naturlehm den ich bei uns in einer alten Lehmgrube geholt habe. Der Lehm ist mit kleinen Steinchen durchsetzt die sich in den Kanälen verklemmen.


 Ich habe ja ähnliches gemacht. Ich hatte mir Lößlehm aus dem Wald geholt. Den hatte ich mir für meine Pflanzenzucht besorgt. Als der ziemlich trocken war habe ich den durch ein Kindersieb aus dem Sandkasten gesiebt. Ging mir darum, das ich feinen Staub brauchte für Lichtkeimer. Also Samen die Licht zum Keimen benötigen. Die Samen habe ich immer mit dem Loßlehm leicht übergepulvert damit die Feuchtigkeit gut um die Samen kriechen kann.

Das war dann schon fast feiner Staub, welchen ich angerührt habe, so das das ganze ganz flüssig war. Das Zeug lief ganz locker wie Wasser durch die Gitter, welche vor dem ehemaligen Strohfach gegen Vögel montiert war. Das Habe ich in die Sonne gestellt und dann nach ein paar Stunden mit einem Stöckchen da Löcher rein gemacht.

  Oben in der Spitze des Daches ist der Lehm eingefüllt.

  Ach, 6er und 5er Löcher wurden bei mir am schnellsten bezogen, wie man an meinem selbst gebohrten Prüfholz sieht 
Interessant sind die unterschiedlichen Farben der Pfropfen....Hoffe das sich die Biene da nicht irgendwo bei Bauarbeiten am Zement bedient hat....dann währen die Rohren dicht.

Rühe deine Lehm fein an und gieße den dann durch ein Sieb in einen anderen Eimer  und lass den ein paar Tage bisschen in der Sonne stehen zum eindicken. Wasserverdunsten.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Lasse mir mal ein paar Steckhölzer kommen, von dieser Immerblühenden - Mandelweide.
> * defekter Link entfernt *


Scheint gut zu gehen mit den Hölzern.

Die Stecklinge mit Haube in Sand/Lehm/Loß-Boden bilden jede Menge Blätter. Wurzeln? Bis jetzt kommen noch keine unten aus dem 5 Liter Topf.
Eine Haube (Plastiktüte) habe ich runter genommen und dann die untersten Seitentriebe entfernt. Ich bin ja eher der Baum und nicht der Buschtyp. Weiterhin sollen ja auch die Wurzeln die Verdunstung der Blätter ausgleichen können.

Einen habe ich in einen Quellballen gestreckt. Da kommen die ersten Wurzeln durch die Wand der Ballen.  Das ganze in eine Plastikkiste mit somit gespannter Luftfeuchtigkeit. Blätter hatte der Stab auch in der Plastikkiste ...somit wurde der Stab getopft. Es wurden zwei weitere Stäbe aus dem Wasser in neue Quellballen gesteckt. Gefällt mir ganz gut wenn ich sehen kann das Wurzeln kommen. 

Die Stecklinge im Wasser rühren sich nicht, bzw. treiben nur Blätter keine Wurzeln. Befürchte so ein Bisschen das die __ Schnecken im Wasserflohbecken die sich bildenden Wurzeln ab fressen... Überlege mir da noch was.

Ein Stab ohne Abdeckung im Topf schlägt jetzt auch Blätter.....ich tippe mal er hat auch Wurzeln.

Somit müsste ich wohl mindestens 9 von diesen Immerblühenden - Mandelweide bekommen. (Wenn sich einer eine Abholen will gerne, Ich schaffe es so schlecht zur Post wie ich es erst die Tage wieder gesehen habe).
Rest geht in den Wald.

Dann hab Ich auch mal ausprobiert diesen __ Bienenbaum (Tetradium daniellii) zu ziehen. Wird ein Strauch oder bis 20 m hoher Baum mit breiter, kegelförmiger, im Alter abgeflacht rundlich bis nahezu schirmförmiger Krone. Soll bei Imkern sehr beliebt sein, weil  der sehr späht Blüht und viel Nektar bringt. Derzeit habe ich ca. 20 Sämlinge von 4 cm. Mal schaun was nach dem Umtopfen in einem oder zwei Jahren noch über ist. Die Blätter sollen bei Berührung unangenehm riechen, daher der Name __ Stinkesche. Egal, was über ist kommt auch in den Wald. Ist auch sehr Trockenverträglich......Wenn jetzt die Warmzeit kommt.


----------



## Caphalor (26. Juni 2018)

Kleine Ergänzung zum Thema "Meisenschutzgitter":
Ich habe mein Insektenhotel ja mit Kaninchendraht gegen Meisen gesichert.
  
In den letzten Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die einzelnen Röhren nach und nach weniger wurden und ich hatte keine Ahnung, wer dafür verantwortlich war.

Bis ich heute unseren Apfelbaum näher betrachtet habe...
    

Die Kleiber in unserem Garten haben es tatsächlich hinbekommen, die Röhren durch das Gitter zu ziehen und dann damit zu dem Apfelbaum an ihre "Hackplätze" zu __ fliegen

Ich habe jetzt mal die Abwehr verdoppelt.
Mal schauen, ob es hilft


----------



## eddypeddy (25. Aug. 2018)

So ein Insektenhotel war schon immer mein Traum gewesen! Sieht Top aus!!


----------



## Ichthyosaura (24. Okt. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!

Erstmal freuts mich, daß es doch inzwischen einige Menschen mehr gibt, die Insekten Nistmöglichkeiten anbieten!
Insekten"hotels" habe ich zwei, ein älteres neben der Haustür, das andere neben einer Terrassentür (ca.3 Jahre alt).
Beide sind nach Süden gerichtet und gut besucht (Bilder x, xx)...
    
Im größeren ist für Interessenten gleich ein Stück Lehmziegel, von dem sie ihr Verschlußmaterial abtragen können.
Allerdings sind es nur einige Arten, die Mauerbienen Osmia (1) und solitäre __ Wespen (7), die dieses Angebot nutzen.
Andere Wildbienenarten wie Heriades truncorum (0) verkleben den Eingang mit harzartiger Substanz, wieder andere (2)
bringen grauen Lehm, Sandkörner, Pflanzenteile oder weiteres Material mit.
Bei meinem ersten Versuch habe ich auch ein Gitter vor dem "Hotel" angebracht, das störte mich dann aber beim
Fotografieren, jetzt wird im Winter mit einer Matte verhängt, damit die Meisen nicht ran können.
Es gibt hier auch zwei Arten Goldwespen (Bilder 11, 12), einige Schlupfwespen (18) und noch weitere "Profiteure" wie
Springspinnen (6) und ?wespen, die Eier in die Raupen legen und dann aus Schmetterlingspuppen (hier __ Tagpfauenauge)
schlüpfen Bild (16).Und am Holz der Hotels schaben sich z.B. Feldwespen ihr Baumaterial ab (8)

1   7   0   2   11   12   18 
6   16   8


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Okt. 2018)

Ichthyosaura schrieb:


>


Die Pflanze über deinem Insektenhotel "Links Oben".
Die optisch wie Porzelan aussieht.
....lässt du die den Winter über draußen ?


----------



## Ichthyosaura (24. Okt. 2018)

Hi Totto,

nein, die ist nicht winterfest.Im mittleren Topf stehen Stecklinge vom großen Topf.Ich ordne das grob unter Echeveria-Verwandte ein.....

.....auch die sommers erscheinenden Blüten deuten in die Richtung.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Okt. 2018)

Ichthyosaura schrieb:


> Ich ordne das grob unter Echeveria-Verwandte ein.....


Ich könnts jetzt nachbuddeln....ich machs mal
Graptopetalum paraguayense, so das sein
Weiß jetzt nicht ob du den Link sehen kanst von meiner...Mein Bild bei green24
https://host.green24.eu/image.uploads/20-05-2018/original-780aa176e70f91a4229e479c5ec46fac.jpg
Mein Bild


----------



## Ichthyosaura (24. Okt. 2018)

Hi Totto!

Genau das wars....Auch die Blüten sind identisch... ich hatte schon vor Jahren mal gewühlt und gefunden, 
aber mit zunehmendem Alter....... pfffft...vergessen.Jetzt schreib ich aber ein Pflanzenetikett!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte mein gekauftes Insektenhotel schon letztes Jahr erneuert. Beim Aufräumen im Garten meiner Eltern hatte ich einige __ Holunder entfernt, und diese ("grün" wie sie waren) zurechtgesägt und gebohrt mit dem Ergebnis, dass diese an den Schnittkanten schimmelten. Am liebsten hätte ich alles entsorgt... . Ich habe dann aber noch ein paar andere Ästchen gebohrt und eingesetzt, sowie ein Stück Holz, dass ich wie ihr quer zur Faser gebohrt hatte. Mit dem Beitel habe ich dann wieder mehrere Millimeter schön langsam per Hand abgetragen, weil an einigen Bohrlöchern Späne hingen. Ich hab's erst vor drei Wochenaufgehängt und war ganz überrascht, wie gut es derzeit frequentiert ist - ich hatte mich schon damit abgefunden, erst nächstes Jahr Bewohner zu beobachten. Vor dem Aufhängen musste ich noch mal etliche Röhren nachfüllen, ich werde also beobachten, ob es auch bei mir heimliche "Bienenfresser" gibt.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2019)

Ichthyosaura schrieb:


> Genau das wars....


Ich habe meine dieses Jahr lange draußen gelassen. Erst bei Frost rein. Alles gut.


----------

